# Updated Website - Can you take a look?!



## MartyDukes (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey guys. My website was hacked last week so I was thought it would be a good time to redesign the site. I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out but I think that it might be a little too complicated. Should I try to simplify a bit?

http://www.tulsapaintcontractor.com


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Just a quick look on the 'home page'...

It does appear a bit busy, but it looks nice nonetheless.
Have a better look later :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks clean, I like it. Like the Q an A.
I remember reading your blog about going to Antarctica, how was that?


----------



## MartyDukes (Mar 22, 2008)

RPC.. Thanks for checking out the site. Yeah, Antarctica was a blast. Hard work but I got to do a lot of things that I never would have done otherwise. I was planning on keeping a blog about it but never really had the time or motivation. 

The paint work we were doing was a trip. One of the projects we did was to paint the exterior of a research shack near the summit of the southern most active volcano. 13,000 feet and -20 degree weather. The helicopter ride up there was fun though.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I kinda agree with Mist about the busy-ness of the landing page - but that's just my style. I like the overall design and navigation. I haven't see many like it. Was this a template from some service? Or did you code the whole thing ?



One thing I saw that I think you MUST change are the blurred pix on this page:

http://www.tulsapaintcontractor.com/projectsblogs

But overall, nice :thumbup:


----------



## MartyDukes (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for checking it out. This is a template from www.rockethemes.com They have a bunch of great templates for various platforms. I really appreciate your input. I agree that it might be too busy. 



daArch said:


> I kinda agree with Mist about the busy-ness of the landing page - but that's just my style. I like the overall design and navigation. I haven't see many like it. Was this a template from some service? Or did you code the whole thing ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

